

Webkit has 3D CSS transforms - mherdeg
http://www.webkit.org/blog-files/3d-transforms/poster-circle.html

======
senko
WebKit has had 3D CSS transformation for some time now: that example is linked
from <http://www.webkit.org/blog/386/3d-transforms/> from two years ago.

Title here ("is that 3d css?") is a bit linkbait: "3d css transform [demo]"
would be more descriptive, IMHO.

~~~
mherdeg
Let's try "Webkit has 3D CSS transforms". Which, jeez!

See also (from the comments on the blog post):
<http://esquevin.com/starwars.html>

